# National pics for Lilac Lane Farm



## Lilac Lane Farm (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is a picture of our 2008 National Produce of Dam win

The dam we own New Hopes Queen of Hearts

Here are:

Robin Me Blind Of L Lane now ouned by Don and Beverly Burdette of Bar B Ranch

and I Blue By U of Lilac Lane now owned by Terry and Kimberle Young of Allure Ranch

Their sire is our Stallion Michigans Silve Streak


----------



## Lilac Lane Farm (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok that picture came our real SMALL sorry I dont know how to make it bigger.

Heidi


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow gorgeous!


----------



## barnbum (Oct 23, 2008)

There's a photo filled with happy good looking horses and people.


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice picture! Congratulations on your win!!!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations, beautiful horses


----------

